# Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

Hallo ihr da alle........


ganz grosses zeit Problem kann man die Überschrift wohl auch nennen.

Wie fange ich an?


Streitigkeiten mit unserem Nachbarn :crazy: : ,zwingen uns dazu unseren Fischteich in den nächsten tagen zu entfernen  .

Jetzt zu dem eigentlichem.Ich habe auch noch einen anderen Teich (siehe Bilder)
diesen nutzen die Kindern zum Schwimmen.Ich möchte meine Kois nicht aufgeben wegen diesem Idioten : ,also möchte ich den "Schwimmteich" vergrössern,mit der Folie aus dem Fischteich (ca 30qm2) Folie.*Soll dann ein reiner Koiteich werden*


Bitte keine komentare,über den "Plantschteich" : 

Ich muss es in den nächsten *4 Wochen bewerkstelligen*.:crazy: 


Ich Bitte um eure Hilfe, in sachen Design und Folien zusammenfügen und was es alles sonst noch so zu beachten gibt. 



 
 
 
 
 



Ich kann bis an den Zaun auf der linken Seite.
Weiter nach rechts geht nicht,und der grosse Grauwacker kann auch nicht verschoben werden,da ca 2Tonnen.


Lg Chris


P.s bei mir siehts nur heute so unordentlich aus....:


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*

Hi Chris,
mal ne ganz dumme Frage  

Warum und wie zwingt dich der Nachbar den Teich zu entfernen?

Ich sehe nicht, was deinen Nachbarn stören könnte und mit welchen Argumenten er dich dazu auffordert


----------



## kwoddel (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*

Entferne deinen Nachbarn


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*

Hi Thomas,

es geht um die Grenze zu seinem Grundstück.Katasteramt war da,und ich bin zu weit an seinem Grund und Boden (46 cm sind es genau).

Ich hoffe du denkst nicht das es dieser Teich ist der ihn ein Dorn im Auge ist. es geht um diesen hier:Foto 



Lg Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*



			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> Entferne deinen Nachbarn





Bin dabei......


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*

Wer sagt das denn Chris?

Du bist doch nicht über der Grenze  

OK;- ich hab noch nix zum Baurecht Hessen gefunden;- aber ich sag Britta (Mühle) Bescheid, denn sie ist Expertin für Baurecht


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*

cool danke,

Aber bitte macht den Thread jetzt nicht zu einem Rechtsstreit,denn dafür fehlen mir Zeit,Geld und lust mich mit diesem Idioten anzulegen.


Lg Chris


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*

Hallo Chris,
dann wird er eben von unseren Admins geteilt  

Nu warte mal mit dem Abreissen;- Britta hat ne PN von mir  

Wer hat das jetzt gesagt? :crazy:


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Nu warte mal mit dem Abreissen



Das Problem ist nur,wenn ich selbst nur 1cm zu weit am Grenzstein sitze hat er Recht, und ich darf das Katasteramt zahlen.Ich denke ich bin zu dicht dran.


Wie schon gesagt,es fehlt mir halt einfach die Lust mich mit ihm da noch grossartig auseinander zusetzen.Er macht einem das leben schon schwer genug.

Lg Chris


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*

Hallo Chris,
ich bin jetzt wirklich nicht dumm  , aber ich wüsste nicht, dass es einen Grenzabstand für so einen kleinen Teich gibt.
Auch nicht in Hessen  

Von wem ist der Zaun?

Wenn da die Grenze ist, dann steht der Nachbar :crazy:  wahrscheinlich mit seiner Hecke zu nah.
(Hier bei uns in NRW: 50 cm gemessen vom Stamm bei einer max. Höhe von 2 Metern)

Hast du keine Flurkarte?
Spann doch mal ne Schnur von Grenzstein zu Grenzstein.

Und dann ruf am Montag mal das Bauordnungsamt an und frag, ob es einen Grenzabstand für deinen Teich gibt.
(Das glaub ich nämlich nicht)

_Edit by Joachim: Och Thomas - sowas wolln wir hier gar nicht gern hören.  :_
_Danach ersch*** wir deinen Nachbarn _


----------



## Mühle (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*

Hallo Chris,

wer sagt, daß Du zu dicht an einer Grenze bist, das Kasteramt ???

Wäre mir neu, daß sie hierzu was sagen, die kennen meist die Vorschriften nicht  .

Wenn Du möchtest, telefonieren wir  . 

Wenn Du den Nachbarn damit durchkommen läßt, wird er bestimmt demnächst wieder Ärger machen. Aber Du sollst es wissen  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Joachim (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*

@Chris
Kann man das ganze Theater zufällig schon mit google-earth sehen? Um sich mal  nen Bild zu machen?! Und wie lang gibts den nun beanstandeten Teich schon?


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*

Jepp,
schnappt euch das Telefon   


Sonst gibbet hier gleich verbotene Rechtsberatung und Thorsten kann richtig Ärger mit der Anwaltskammer bekommen :nase:


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Jetzt aber schnell......*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Chris
> Kann man das ganze Theater zufällig schon mit google-earth sehen? Um sich mal  nen Bild zu machen?! Und wie lang gibts den nun beanstandeten Teich schon?



ich gebe dir die koordinaten mal:Niederklein,Oberer taubenflug 2 da wohne ich,musst aber hausnummer 3 nehmen


der teich ist jetzt ein halbes jahr da.


----------



## Annett (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Hi,

also noch sehe ich keinen Ärger für uns - ich sehe hier ja noch nicht mal einen Anwalt der eine "verbotene Rechtsberatung" machen könnte. 

Aus dem Grenzgerangel mit Flughafen und Co. kann ich nur sagen: Die Vermesser sind die einzigen, die 100% sagen können, wo theoretisch die Grenzen liegen, weil praktisch siehts bei uns anders aus.
Digitale Vermessung passt oft nicht zur analogen (mit Messzirkel).

Im konkreten Beispiel sollen Zäune, die schon vor 1954 standen angeblich 1m verkehrt stehen. :crazy:
Und der Feld-Weg gehört jetzt theoretisch zur Hälfte den Schwiegereltern... :

EDIT: Zur Teichplanung bitte hier entlang.


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Das sieht mir aber ziemlich nach Neubau und Doppelhaushälfte aus.  

Dann müssen da auch saubere Grenzmarkierungen sein, die man mit einer Schnur ziehen kann.  

Na,- das müsste mein Nachbar sein :crazy: 

Mess doch mal nach;- zieh die Schur und vergleich sie mit der Flurkarte;- oder mit der Bauplanung!

Wenn du dir dann sicher bist, dann ruf am Montag mal beim Bauamt an.
Danach rennst du zu deiner Rechtsschutzversicherung und schließt eine Eigentümerrechtsschutz ab.

Wenn ich die Telefonnummer von deinem Nachbar n gefunden habe, dann bekommt er ab morgen jede Menge Callcenteranrufe  


(Ich find die Strasse nicht Chris / lediglich "Der Taubenflug"  )


----------



## katja (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

   


also über sowas haben wir uns gar keine gedanken gemacht......

unser teich ist max. 50 cm von der grenze weg.

und noch dazu steht der filter samt geplätscher ca. 3 m unter dem schlafzimmerfenster der nachbarn  

die hätten also allen grund zu maulen!


was hast du denn für nachbarn chris?  :crazy: 
oder sind die vielleicht schon wegen eventuellem kinderlärm genervt und wollen dir jetzt einfach ans bein treten?


----------



## katja (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Telefonnummer von deinem Nachbar n gefunden habe, dann bekommt er ab morgen jede Menge Callcenteranrufe




na für was haben wir denn das hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6615


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Oberer taubenflug 2
35260 Stadtallendorf/Niederklein


also...der typ ist......

Aber ich bin tatsächlich 46 cm auf seinem Grund. 

Also..auf gute Nachbarschaft ist bei ihm nichts.
Ich bau mir einfach nen schöneren grösseren Teich. 

Viel arbeit.....


Ich danke euch allen für eure Unterstützung  


Bitte Helft mir jetzt auch hierbei:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6726


Lg Chris


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Ehrlich?  
Sicher?  

Welcher Besoffene hat denn dann die Hecke gesetzt? :crazy: 

Wenn tatsächlich, dann würde ich etwas Wasser ablassen, die Folie umklappen und das Ufer weiter nach innen verlegen.

Vergrößern kannst du dann immer noch in Ruhe;- du bist dieses Jahr zu spät dran.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

ich habe keine Ahnung,


ich kann nicht weiter zur richtung oben aus Buddeln,will meine Frau net 


Sehr Spät dran.....


dann schlag mal was schönes vor :https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6726


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Hi Chris,
die 50 cm ist doch nicht viel, da du da doch eine ganz flache Uferzone hast.







Ich würde momentan ehrlich nur Wasser ablassen,
Rasenkantensteine auf der Grenze mit ein paar Säcken Fertigestrich einbetonieren und die Folie dann dort befestigen : 

Das hast du über's Wochenende erledigt.

Danach kannst du immer noch umbauen usw.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

gute idee,

aber ich denke das es nicht möglich ist,da ich dann auf einer länge von ca 4 m 50 cm weg nehmen muss.Dann habe ich nur noch 6000 liter,habe doch kois drin.



ich fang dann mal an zu Buddeln....... 



Lg Chris


----------



## katja (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

hey chris!

der nachbar braucht einen tritt in den allerwertesten!  

an deiner stelle würde ich den depp nötigen dann auch bitte die grenze ein für allemal *genau* abzuteilen.  

somit hätte *er* dann auch ein klitzekleines bißchen arbeit: er dürfte seine doofe hecke ausbuddeln, den zaun ummachen und das ganze 46 cm weiter rüber neu aufbauen!  

darauf würde ICH *bestehen*! 

schonmal um irgendwelchen streitereien in der zukunft aus dem weg zu gehen! 

und du hast ja wohl auch keine lust "sein" grundstück mit zu mähen, oder?


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

das mache ich auch......


Lg chris


----------



## Wilm (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

46cm hin-oder-her...

Wenn das Katasteramt schon gemessen hätte und feststellte, dass die Grundstücksgrenze falsch sei. dann würde im Zuge der Neuvermessung auch ein neuer Grenzstein gesetzt. Sonst müssten die nämlich wieder von vorne anfangen. Also sollte sich auch ein neuer Grenzstein finden lassen. Diesen verbindet man einfach mit dem nächsten und schon hat man die Grundstücksgrenze. 

Wenn nun tatsächlich 46cm seinen Grundes sich in Deinem Garten befünden, dann ziehe diese Schnur und mähe den Rasen auch nur noch bis dort hin. 

Deinen Teich würde ich dann einfach verkleinern. Wasser absenken und in einem Pool zwischenspeichern, Erdreich 46cm aufgefüllt und dann Folie, Wasser und Fische wieder rein. 

Dann hast Du den Winter zum überlegen und kannst im Frühjahr richtig loslegen, ohne dass Deine Fischies einen Abgang machen.

So in 4 Wochen übrigens, würde ich mich beim Nachbarn beschweren, warum sein Unkraut bei Dir in den Garten wächst. Er mäht schließlich nicht über dem Zaun  
Oder ein Kind stolpert auf seinem nicht eingefriedeten Grundstück ??? Da muss wirklich der Zaun versetzt werden. Der Unfallgefahr schon halber. 

Aber jetzt machst Du Dir bitte erst einmal ein schönes Wochenende und rufst beim Katasteramt am Montag an. 

Vielleicht steht ja auch sein Zaun 46cm zu weit in Deinem Garten  

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

haben ja schon drüber getelefoniert.

ich weis doch auch nicht.

man man man....


ich Buddel trotzdem schonmal.....


Macht ja auch spass.

Habe mit einem im Ort geredet,der hat auch nen Teich,da kann ich notfalls meine Fische unterbringen.

Lg Chris


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Jepp Katja,

diese A....l.ch  käm mir auch nicht ungeschoren davon :crazy: :

Der Nachbar ist nämlich verpflichtet, sein Grundstück ordnungsgemäß einzufrieden  

.....

Voilà:
*Nachbarschaftsrecht Hessen:*

VIERTER ABSCHNITT
Einfriedung


§ 14 Errichtung

(1) Der Eigentümer eines bebauten oder gewerblich genutzten Grundstücks ist auf Verlangen des Eigentümers des Nachbargrundstücks verpflichtet, sein Grundstück einzufrieden, soweit die Grenze zum Nachbargrundstück nicht mit Gebäuden besetzt ist. Sind beide Grundstücke bebaut oder gewerblich genutzt, so sind die Eigentümer der beiden Grundstücke gegenseitig verpflichtet, bei der Errichtung der Einfriedung mitzuwirken. Stellt das Verlangen nach Satz 1 der Eigentümer eines Grundstücks, das weder bebaut noch gewerblich genutzt ist, aber innerhalb eines im Zusammenhang bebauten Ortsteils gelegen oder in einem Bebauungsplan als Bauland ausgewiesen ist, so ist er berechtigt, bei der Errichtung der Einfriedung mitzuwirken.


(2) Die Einfriedung ist im Falle des Abs. 1 Satz 1 — vorbehaltlich des § 16 Abs. 1 — entlang der Grenze, in den übrigen Fällen auf der Grenze zu errichten.


(3) Als gewerblich genutzt im Sinne des Abs. 1 Satz 1 gilt nicht ein Grundstück, das dem Erwerbsgartenbau dient.


§ 15 Beschaffenheit

Die Einfriedung besteht aus einem ortsüblichen Zaun; läßt sich eine ortsübliche Einfriedung nicht feststellen, so besteht sie aus einem 1,2 m hohen Zaun aus verzinktem Maschendraht. Schreiben öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften eine andere Art der Einfriedung vor, so tritt diese an die Stelle der in Satz 1 genannten Einfriedungsart.


§ 16 Abstand von der Grenze

(1) Die Einfriedung muß von der Grenze eines Grundstücks, das außerhalb eines im Zusammenhang bebauten Ortsteils liegt und nicht in einem Bebauungsplan als Bauland ausgewiesen ist, 0,5 m zurückbleiben, auch wenn ein Verlangen nach § 14 Abs. 1 nicht gestellt worden ist. Dies gilt nicht gegenüber Grundstücken, für die nach Lage, Beschaffenheit oder Größe eine Bearbeitung mit Gespann oder Schlepper nicht in Betracht kommt.



*Jetzt lass ihn auch buddeln Chris  *


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

ich schicke ihm das per Einschreiben


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Nee Chris : 

Das lässt du über den Gerichtsvollzieher ordnungsgemäß zustellen : 
(Kostet 12€- oder so in der Preisklasse)

Frist: 14 Tage;- oder du reichst Klage beim Amtsgericht ein.

Was meinst du, wie blöd der guckt *grins*


----------



## katja (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

hallo chris, ich nochmal.

also dein problem ging mir jetzt nicht aus dem kopf :? 

  folgendes: die hecke gehört dem nachbar, richtig?
der zaun gehört vermutlich auch dem nachbar?

dann hätte er doch, wann auch immer, mist gebaut bzw. gemessen.
jetzt fällt ihm das auf und du musst springen und zwar sofort?? :crazy: 


könnte man sich nicht darauf einigen, die ganze baustelle im frühjahr zu machen?
also er seine hecke etc. und du die teichverlegung?
auf die paar monate wirds ja jetzt nicht ankommen!

du könntest ihm ja noch sagen, dass er jeden koi, der den winter wegen einer huschhusch-aktion nicht übersteht zu ersetzen hat!


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Nene Katja,
mit dem Ersetzen hat der Nachbar nix zu tun;- das bekommt man nicht durch. 

Vorrausgesetzt die Grenze ist wirklich falsch:

Chris zieht seinen Teich für den Winter einfach die 50 cm hoch;- ist ja Flachzone

Dafür bekommt der Nachbar ne Kopfnuss, begradigt "seine Grenze" und friedet sie ordnungsgemäß in den nächsten Tagen ein,

- oder hat richtig Ärger mit dem Ordnungsamt und einem Schiedsgericht in erster Instanz.

Auf den Kosten bleibt er dann sitzen


----------



## katja (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

ok das ersetzen war übertrieben! sollte ja auch nur ein bisschen angstmache für den depp sein!

aber trotzdem geht mir nicht runter, dass chris jetzt und sofort handeln soll!

er hat ja wohl kaum die nachbarhecke falsch gepflanzt!

also hat er nicht in böser absicht seinen teich auf nachbars grundstück gebaut. dann kann man ihn doch jetzt nicht zeitlich so nötigen!

das verstehe ich nicht!


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Du hast schon Recht Katja, 
aber nicht im juristischem Sinn :nase: 

Wenn Chris wirklich über die Grundstücksgrenze gebaut hat, dann muss er es jetzt "sofort" beseitigen, bevor es mächtig Ärger gibt.
(Da fallen mir alle möglichen §§ zu Lasten Chris ein  )

Als Revanche darf der Nachbar dann aber genauso "Akkurat und detailliert" seinen Verpflichtungen nachkommen.

Sonst kriegt er nämlich für seine kalte Schnauze einen auf die Nase


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

man man man...

was für ein mist.

ich denke ich werde mal das Wetter studieren,wenn es nächste Woche bei den Tem. bleibt,dann bestell ich mir nen Bagger.

Wenn nicht, dann soll er mich an meinem allerwertesten besuchen.


@Thomas,da ist keine Flachwasserzone (140cm)

Ihr seid so toll.......


LG Chris


----------



## MikeCharly (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Hi Chris,

Gehe zu Deinem Nachbarn. 
Lade ihn persönlich zu einem Männergespräch in Deinen Garten ein.
Ihr müsst ein Leben lang nebeneinander wohnen. 
Da ist ein friedliches Nebeneinander immer besser.
Erkläre ihm die Situation mit der Einfriedung, welche er machen müsste.
Erkläre ihm Deine Situation, neuer Teich, Zeitmangel, Herbst, Fische usw.
Einigt Euch friedlich auf das Frühjahr, für die Teichänderung.

Frieden mit der Nachbarschaft ist immer besser als Krieg.
Sollte der Nachbar ein Typ sein mit dem man nicht reden kann, dann schreib ihm und schildere ihm die Situation.


----------



## geecebird (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

100% agree

Alles andere verhärtet nur die Fronten und endet in Krieg am Knallerbsenbusch hinter dem Maschendrahtzaun...

Vernunft siegt!


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

ich gebe mein bestes,

im moment sieh es so aus,das es in ordnung geht mit Frühjahr.

Mal sehen ob er sich dran hält?

Lg Chris


----------



## MikeCharly (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> ich gebe mein bestes,
> 
> im moment sieh es so aus,das esin ordnung geht mit Frühjahr.
> 
> ...




Daraus schließe ich daß Du mit ihm gesprochen hast.

Mach jetzt den Sack zu!

Überbringe ihm eine Flasche __ Wein oder ähnliches, leg ein Briefchen dazu in dem steht:
(Danke für sein Verständnis, den Teich erst im Frühjahr ändern zu müssen usw.)
Nimmt er den Wein an und bringt ihn nicht zurück, dann kann er keinen Rückzieher mehr machen, ohne sein Gesicht zu verlieren.
Somit hast Du die Zeit welche Du benötigst um den neuen Teich zu bauen.


----------



## Thomas_H (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Naja,
ihr seid lustig  


Ihr kennt meine Nachbarn noch nicht :crazy:


----------



## herten04 (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*



			
				MikeCharly schrieb:
			
		

> Daraus schließe ich daß Du mit ihm gesprochen hast.
> 
> Mach jetzt den Sack zu!
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker.
Bevor ich hier zum Nachbarn gehe,würde eher der Teich zugeschüttet werden.
Hier würde ich erstmal den Teich wie vorgeschlagen an der Grenze verkleinern und danach könnte man mich bei einem Sender als HÖLLISCHEN NACHBARN bewundern.
Was anderes hat dieser Nachbar nicht verdient.


----------



## MikeCharly (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker.
> Bevor ich hier zum Nachbarn gehe,würde eher der Teich zugeschüttet werden.
> Hier würde ich erstmal den Teich wie vorgeschlagen an der Grenze verkleinern und danach könnte man mich bei einem Sender als HÖLLISCHEN NACHBARN bewundern.
> Was anderes hat dieser Nachbar nicht verdient.





Du Armer, da tust Du mir leid!

Ich dachte solche Nachbarn gibt es nur im Fernsehen.

Da habe ich ja das Paradies auf Erden.
Beide Nachbarn haben Teiche und wir 3 haben ein gutes Verhältnis zueinander.
Ab und zu trinken wir auch ein Bier zusammen.


----------



## Thomas_H (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Nene,
sowas ist nicht lustig und da kann ich aus aktuellen Erfahrungen berichten : 



			
				MikeCharly schrieb:
			
		

> Du Armer, da tust Du mir leid!
> 
> Ich dachte solche Nachbarn gibt es nur im Fernsehen.



Die gibt es auch in 52355 Düren/ Derichsweiler
Schelle 35 + 37


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Hi,

also ich versuche immer erstmal beide Seiten zu hören, oder mich in beide hineinzuversetzen.

Natürlich ist es Mist, dass dem Nachbarn erst jetzt auffällt, dass Zaun und Hecke zu weit im eigenen Grundstück stehen bzw. dass sein Nachbar Chris diesen Teil nutzt, obwohl er ihm nicht gehört...
Wieso ist dem das jetzt erst aufgefallen, Chris? Gabs irgend einen Anlass? Du sprachst vom Katasteramt, wieso war das da? 

Zum Thema Zaun und Grenze: Unser eigener Vorgartenzaun zur Straße steht auch nicht auf der Grenze, sondern locker 50cm zu weit innen.
Das ist aber dort, wo er sicher auch schon Jahrzehnte zuvor gestanden hat....
Wir wollten ihn nicht umsetzen, weil wir diese 50cm nicht soo dringend brauchen (wer schon bei uns war, weiß was ich meine  ). Und solange die Gemeinde weiter "unseren Rasen" vorm Zaun mäht... kratzt uns das nicht die Bohne.

Unsere Hofmauer mit dem Tor steht ca. 8m auf unserem Grundstück, weil wir das so wollten.Foto 
Rechts direkt vorm Haus liegt besagter Vorgarten.

Mit einem unserer Nachbarn müssen wir auch noch reden, weil sein Baum auf unser Scheunendach schlägt... und weil weiter hinten ein Zaunsfeld umgefallen ist und wir nicht mal wissen, wem der Zaun nun gehört. : 
Allerdings geh ich dann freundlich auf den Nachbarn zu und red mit ihm (Schwätzchen halten). "Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es auch wieder raus."
Natürlich gibt es auch Nachbarn, die sich wegen jedem Sch..ß aufregen und einem damit das Leben zu Hölle machen können.  

Gute Nachbarschaft ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch bessere....


----------



## Thomas_H (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Hab ich nen Glück : 

Neben unserem neuen Garten ist jetzt der Friedhof und ich glaube nicht, dass sich da einer beschwert  

Klar halte ich mich an Anstand und Ruhe, wenn da eine Beisetzung stattfindet. 




			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Die hab ich ja jetzt :
> 
> Gute Nachbarschaft ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch bessere....


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Haus ist gemietet,
mein Vermieter hat nun Streit mit ihm.Heute habe ich das auch erst erfahren.

Die __ Spinnen die 2.

Da steht man zwischen 2 Fronten.


Lg Chris


----------



## herten04 (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*



			
				MikeCharly schrieb:
			
		

> Du Armer, da tust Du mir leid!
> 
> Ich dachte solche Nachbarn gibt es nur im Fernsehen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker.
Auch ich verstehe mich mit meinen Nachbarn ausgezeichnet,wahrscheinlich auch weil ich rechtzeitig Zeichen gesetzt habe,bis hierher und nicht weiter!
Ich brauche Dir nicht leid zu tun,ich stehe zu meinen Prinzipien und ziehe sie durch und die Erfahrung hat mir Recht gegeben.
Bier trinke ich nicht mit meinen Nachbarn,Alkohol schmeckt mir nicht.
Aber so Du mir,so ich Dir.
Hier noch ein Sprichwort:
Es kann der frömmste nicht in Frieden leben,wenn es den bösen Nachbarn nicht gefällt!


----------



## Juleli (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Nachbarn können schrecklich sein!
Bei unserem Nachbarn (naja - gegenüber wohnend) war es so, dass der mit seinem Nachbarn beinahe vor Gericht gezogen wäre wegen der Höhe der Garage (Streitereien um ca 10 cm Höhe), dann hatten die beiden sich in den Haaren über den Rasen. Der eine wollte die Wand der Garage verputzen und der andere hat ihn nicht auf das Grundstück gelassen mit der Begründung, dass der Rasen davon Schaden nehmen könnte.
Beide Parteien können sich selbst heute nicht gut riechen, gehen sich aus dem Weg und alle anderen Anwohner amüsiert es etwas.

Also: Es geht nicht immer friedlich ab.


----------



## Thomas_H (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Grenze zum Nachbarn - Rechtslage unklar*

Ohje,
den Mist habe ich 




			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Haus ist gemietet,
> mein Vermieter hat nun Sreit mit ihm.Heute habe ich das auch erst erfahren.
> 
> Die Spinnen die 2.
> ...




jetzt nach jahrelangem und verlorenem Kampf hinter mir  

Was bin ich froh, dass meine künftigen Nachbarn in der Eifel schon alle tot sind und wir lieber direkt neben dem Friedhof wohnen 

Nachbarschaft?  
Guckt doch mal hier :nase:  

Foto 
Foto 

Die Bilder zeige ich euch nicht


----------

